# May 7 - 9 2010, Palm Springs Gathering of Mentors



## evangilder (May 10, 2010)

I spent the weekend at the Palm Springs Air Museum with the T-34 Association. We flew down on Friday in Marc Russell's T-34. Saturday was great for formations and photos. Sunday brought wind gusts and lots of chop, but we managed through it. Here are a few samples from the weekend.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2010)

Dang Eric, you get to have all the fun!!!

Looks like a great weekend. Nice photos as always.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2010)

Thanks. It was a blast and it left me again with a lot of quality shots to go through. These guys made it easy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2010)

Great shots as usual Eric!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2010)

Very cool!

Was Ostrich and Flippin there?


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2010)

Jim and Larry were there. John is coaching a little league team that is in playoffs for the little league world series, so he wasn't able to make it. But Don Ramm flew the plane up for the gathering.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Jim and Larry were there. John is coaching a little league team that is in playoffs for the little league world series, so he wasn't able to make it. But Don Ramm flew the plane up for the gathering.



Very cool!

I was always hoping to participate in that fly in when EDW had their T-34 up. that's one airplane I sure miss flying.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

Cool pictures Eric.  


Wheels


----------



## cco23i (May 10, 2010)

GREAT SHOTS!!!


----------



## gumbyk (May 11, 2010)

Nice photos, as always


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am close to finishing the edits and will get more posted to the website soon. I am trying to get it all done before the weekend because I will have a ton more photos from Chino.


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2010)

Ok, website finally updated with four galleries from the event. Click the banner below to check them out. Enjoy!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2010)

Great stuff as usual Eric! Looks like it was great fun.


----------



## ontos (May 17, 2010)

Fantastic shots as always Erick.   8)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Very Cool Eric!


----------

